# I need some help on my blood results please



## Pinkpepper (Jun 7, 2012)

Here are my results from cycle day 3 tests

Prolactine 220
Lh 3.1
Fsh 6.8
Estrogen 120

Cd21 progestrone 48 

Is everything ok ? 

The nurse wants me in for a review


----------



## DBaby2 (Jul 29, 2010)

Hi Pinkpepper,  didn't want to read and run although I can't help much I do know that the progesterone level likely indicates you are ovulating.  I was told anything over 30 is good.

Hope your review goes ok.

x


----------

